# Ha-ha: my bee-in-flight and butterfly photos



## LaFoto (Aug 19, 2005)

This is what happens if the sun is so bright you don't see thing on the display, in addition to those butterflies being FAST, and the bees, too, faster than the auto focus


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 2, 2005)

the third one i really like
would be wonderful if the bee was a bit sharper.. well done mate


----------

